# Dubai Greens - Scam...



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

So I have read some posts here regarding places to live, recommendations etc.. And the Greens has been mentioned on these threads.. Just wanted to put this up for everyone's information.. 

Hundreds swindled in Dubai property scam - Property - ArabianBusiness.com

I would like to point out that this is just a news story I have come across which I believe the forum members would benefit from. I am in no way, shape or form expressing this as my own opinion. Basically I'm just the messenger here, so in the posts to follow (in case there are any) please don't kill me !! ..


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Un freaking believable the number of people who fell for that trick.

People don't do research. The authorities too do not provide any information to new comers. And some think that just because things work in a different way on their own country, things should work the same way here. Terrible sorry for those fooled, those savings are gone!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Un freaking believable the number of people who fell for that trick.
> 
> People don't do research. The authorities too do not provide any information to new comers. And some think that just because things work in a different way on their own country, things should work the same way here. Terrible sorry for those fooled, those savings are gone!


Very true.. just an extremely bad situation all around..


----------



## Grazie (Apr 3, 2012)

I almost fell for the scam... Paid a depsit then asked for a refund before signing the contract.. In shamiyana office! Wow! Hope the victims get some kind of conpensation! See my oter post on shady agent for the details!!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Victim says Rera could have helped - The National


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Un freaking believable the number of people who fell for that trick.
> 
> People don't do research. The authorities too do not provide any information to new comers. And some think that just because things work in a different way on their own country, things should work the same way here. Terrible sorry for those fooled, those savings are gone!


Get off your high horse matey!
I am a victim/tenant of Shambamalamadingdong entertainment and I can tell you from personal experience that research does not help you here.
I have copies of his contract with DEWA and his passport and his licence etc etc, what more could I have researched? His 'female Lebanese National partner' even offered me a money back guarantee of satisfaction and signed the agreement to that effect. Ok, I admit I knew little of RERA or the rules of subletting when I signed up as I had only been in country two months but hells teeth! what can you do? Maybe my employer should have given me a 'how it's done in the wild west' booklet detailing how sh*t works over here?
I was in no way naive enough to think things should be the same here as they are back home but the UAE's general lack of checks and balances makes this sort of charlatanism too easy.

So!, where do I stand?

I have two months of my 'tenancy contract' left, I have not paid a single fil to DEWA in 10 months and was never contacted about renewal before he scarpered. By the time my real landlord gets around to me (if he/she does) my tenancy will be within the 30 day eviction date and in total I will have lost 5k security deposit (which I actually saved first up as I didn't pay any agency fee) 
I think I am pretty lucky looking at others and how they got burnt, in fact, I don't really see how his scam benefited him in my case?

:confused2:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Waz.
It is all too easy to get conned here regardless of what you do mainly because the governing bodies were all established to help the landlords, where else in the world do the tennants pay the agents a 5% fee. 
I had a problem during my second year here too and when I refused to sign the rental contract the agents faked my signature and the rental agreement ( Dubai waterfront Properties).Despite reporting it top both RERA and the Police it was just luck that it didn`t end up costing me a shed load of cash. Now I don`t rent anywhere that I can`t meet the owner face to face before I sign, no matter how tempting a deal i just walk away if the agent says it`s not possible.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Sorry to hear that Waz.
> It is all too easy to get conned here regardless of what you do mainly because the governing bodies were all established to help the landlords, where else in the world do the tennants pay the agents a 5% fee.
> I had a problem during my second year here too and when I refused to sign the rental contract the agents faked my signature and the rental agreement ( Dubai waterfront Properties).Despite reporting it top both RERA and the Police it was just luck that it didn`t end up costing me a shed load of cash. Now I don`t rent anywhere that I can`t meet the owner face to face before I sign, no matter how tempting a deal i just walk away if the agent says it`s not possible.


Cheers for that mate.
I am relatively lucky, my mate has done 95k to the *******.
I will be following your lead on my next tenancy for sure!!!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

If a prospective tenant is not allowed to check who the owner of a flat is before renting, then that is one rule heavily skewed against him.

And then of course you have some agents who act as if its the tenant being unreasonable and "offending" by asking for proofs and title deeds. 
If you rent a 100k, home, they will claim "i rent to people for 200k and they dont ask for so many proofs, they trust me", implying you are the one being fussy while more well off people trust him. 


Just spoke to a guy in my floor who just moved in and has found 5k worth of unpaid ac bills by the previous tenant, why did he not know this before?

_Because the Provider refused to tell him whether any amount was owed on it_

Can anyone explain why a tenant would not be allowed to check whether there are loads of outstanding bills before moving for no other reason than to inconvenience him?


So a prospective tenant is not allowed to know whether any unpaid bills remain, not allowed to verify things such as ownership, and just asked for "chekkk/chekkk/chekkk", and the moment you pay, is the moment you start knowing about any potential issues and fraud


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I had a problem during my second year here too and when I refused to sign the rental contract the agents faked my signature and the rental agreement ( Dubai waterfront Properties).Despite reporting it top both RERA and the Police it was just luck that it didn`t end up costing me a shed load of cash. Now I don`t rent anywhere that I can`t meet the owner face to face before I sign, no matter how tempting a deal i just walk away if the agent says it`s not possible.


Supposedly "fraud" is a big issue here, was the agent charged with anything at all ?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I think one of the main things, shady agents/reps/dealers take advantage of is the time constraints. I am sure if you talk to most people who get ensnared in such situations, you will find that they were in a hurry to move into a place, because they have just arrived, budget concerns, children in tow etc... If you delay enough, the potential tenant might just be satisfied without some of the usual checks/balances that they would run given more time, which is unfortunately what happens most of the time in these situations..


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> If a prospective tenant is not allowed to check who the owner of a flat is before renting, then that is one rule heavily skewed against him.
> 
> And then of course you have some agents who act as if its the tenant being unreasonable and "offending" by asking for proofs and title deeds.
> If you rent a 100k, home, they will claim "i rent to people for 200k and they dont ask for so many proofs, they trust me", implying you are the one being fussy while more well off people trust him.
> ...


I am moving to Dubai in about a month. When I start looking for a place to live do I need to ask if there are unpaid bills for that specific apartment? I'm from the U.S. and if you don't pay your electric bill they come after you, not the next tenant renting the apartment.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You`ll need to ask if there are any unpaid bills and get it in writing that you are not liable for any bills payable before the start date of your lease. The bills unfortunately stay with the apartment and if they aren`t paid DEWA will just cut off their supply.
In my case the Police weren`t interested and were on the side of the agents, DWP, who obviously only exist with local backing.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

You admitted yourself. You had not done the proper due diligence. By not getting acquainted with rera and the rules you overlooked the legal framework. Therefore you accepted a risk that comes with the lack of information in rentals. I am not sure if you knew it was a sublet, did you ? Or did they obfuscate that info?

In all countries I lived there was a law, bylaw or an public entity dealing with this. You are right, your company could have either guided you or refer you o a reputable agency. But we all know that most don't do this.

You are also right on the sense that If that company had all the docs and everything and deliberately lied and engaged to abusive behavior and broke the rules, RERA should be made responsible for not overseeing properly. 









wazza2222 said:


> Get off your high horse matey!
> I am a victim/tenant of Shambamalamadingdong entertainment and I can tell you from personal experience that research does not help you here.
> I have copies of his contract with DEWA and his passport and his licence etc etc, what more could I have researched? His 'female Lebanese National partner' even offered me a money back guarantee of satisfaction and signed the agreement to that effect. Ok, I admit I knew little of RERA or the rules of subletting when I signed up as I had only been in country two months but hells teeth! what can you do? Maybe my employer should have given me a 'how it's done in the wild west' booklet detailing how sh*t works over here?
> I was in no way naive enough to think things should be the same here as they are back home but the UAE's general lack of checks and balances makes this sort of charlatanism too easy.
> ...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Dubai law protects sub-tenants... expert answers your doubts - Emirates 24/7

A legal opinion regarding sub-tenants..


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

check this: Property con may have left hundreds in Dubai broke and homeless - The National

Now that I understand the specifics of the Con, I gotta admit that guy is really a pro and he pulled off a big one. He rented for a year from landlords, sublet behind the scenes for a year and next year BANG.

So how could you possibly have warded off that scam ? Where I work they require the purchase agreement of the property (must be under landlord's name) plus the municipality stamp from Dubai land and I think they call Dubai land to verify if the document is original and the name of the owner and etc.

I lost count of numerous properties that I damn liked and could not rent because some landlords could not produce evidence of the documents requested.






saraswat said:


> Dubai law protects sub-tenants... expert answers your doubts - Emirates 24/7
> 
> A legal opinion regarding sub-tenants..


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

A quick word from a soon-to-be-ex-agent. When I started I tried to verify that the person who claimed to be the owner of an apartment still was. After several calls to the developer, I was told that the only way an agent could verify that the owners were the current owners were if they sat with me, whilst the developer confirmed that an NOC had not been aplied for. No other proof was possible, and no evidence would be offered. (No print out, no letter, nothing!) Extremely disconcerting and painful amount of effort to go through. Makes this kind of scam easier to pull no?


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> A quick word from a soon-to-be-ex-agent. When I started I tried to verify that the person who claimed to be the owner of an apartment still was. After several calls to the developer, I was told that the only way an agent could verify that the owners were the current owners were if they sat with me, whilst the developer confirmed that an NOC had not been aplied for. No other proof was possible, and no evidence would be offered. (No print out, no letter, nothing!) Extremely disconcerting and painful amount of effort to go through. Makes this kind of scam easier to pull no?


New adventures beckoning Jimbo? Best of luck.
Now!
My mate (who must have been the very last victim of Shambo-lier) has in his shaky little hands, a letter of no objection from Emaar stating that no money is owing etc etc... will that do him any good? will it f*ck
The whole system is so full of holes it has exposed the emirates system as a joke and a disgrace.

I'm not even going to the cops as I honestly believe it will do me more harm than good. It's a blow out right and proper.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Dubai law protects sub-tenants... expert clarifies your doubts - Emirates 24/7

First bit of light at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Agreed. In my case though the company deals with it. If the authority cannot confirm the ownership of the property the company walks away. Now I understand why.

This will bring some burden to owners because some change of rules is in order. We will have more formalities and with some luck they will create a system preferably automated where everything can be checked. In jurisdictions that are subject to cheating like the one we live, tougher control is a must.




Bigjimbo said:


> A quick word from a soon-to-be-ex-agent. When I started I tried to verify that the person who claimed to be the owner of an apartment still was. After several calls to the developer, I was told that the only way an agent could verify that the owners were the current owners were if they sat with me, whilst the developer confirmed that an NOC had not been aplied for. No other proof was possible, and no evidence would be offered. (No print out, no letter, nothing!) Extremely disconcerting and painful amount of effort to go through. Makes this kind of scam easier to pull no?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

a couple more. Maybe they are old ones (MFRE could be the one which was in the news recently)

More property scams unearthed in Dubai | GulfNews.com

Moral of the story - NEVER rent from a "property management" agency


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Moral of the story - NEVER rent from a "property management" agency


Doesn't really leave many other options, does it?


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rsinner said:


> a couple more. Maybe they are old ones (MFRE could be the one which was in the news recently)
> 
> More property scams unearthed in Dubai | GulfNews.com
> 
> Moral of the story - NEVER rent from a "property management" agency


Seems a tad bit if an overstatement. So who should you rent from? As the property management company I rent from has an office in the building complex, I feel it is a good bet.

What is obvious from all this is that the concept of paying in single checks or as many as four checks is beyond flawed. If it was like every other country and you paid monthly there would be no way to pull these types of scams.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Doesn't really leave many other options, does it?





fcjb1970 said:


> Seems a tad bit if an overstatement. So who should you rent from? As the property management company I rent from has an office in the building complex, I feel it is a good bet.
> 
> What is obvious from all this is that the concept of paying in single checks or as many as four checks is beyond flawed. If it was like every other country and you paid monthly there would be no way to pull these types of scams.


I do agree. But it sounds a bit unnerving that the scam was carried out after one or two years of renting. 

I think the most sensible thing would be to also check the contract which the agency has with the landlord, and at the minimum have the same number of cheques. Obviously the agency will raise a hue and cry about not sharing the contract.... 

PS: I have rented two apartments in Dubai, both with the landlord's name in the contract - I am not so sure that this is safer though !


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Some more legal opinion regarding sub-letting etc..

Checklist for Dubai renters to avoid sub-letting scams - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

> Can anyone explain why a tenant would not be allowed to check whether there are loads of outstanding bills before moving for no other reason than to inconvenience him?
> 
> 
> So a prospective tenant is not allowed to know whether any unpaid bills remain, not allowed to verify things such as ownership, and just asked for "chekkk/chekkk/chekkk", and the moment you pay, is the moment you start knowing about any potential issues and fraud


There is something called Final Dewa Bill, never ever sign a tenancy contract without seeing the final bill provided by the landlord from the previous tenant which shows that all outstanding charges have been settled.
Also always ask for a copy of the title dead and a copy of the landlord passport in case you are dealing with an agent.

These are the two conditions that will help you avoiding to fall in something similar to the Greens scam or to the guy that inherited 5000dhs unpaid dewa bill.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dubai property scammer caught in Lebanon - Property - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Dubai property scammer caught in Lebanon - Property - ArabianBusiness.com


I am both surprised and very pleased!

Well done police forces of the region:clap2:

In my bitter cynicism, I totally expected this non-supercriminal to simply walk away with our money...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Dubai property scammer caught in Lebanon - Property - ArabianBusiness.com


Dont think he has been caught yet. The AB headline is different from the contents. Also, a new article in the National
Net closing on alleged Dubai property conman with Interpol warrant - The National


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

This is the MFR Scam...

And 7000 properties is a huge number, much more than i thought it was...




DUBAI // The Emirati sponsor of two Dubai-based estate agencies that have scammed potentially thousands of landlords of up to Dh80 million said he is "not at fault" in the matter.

DUBAI // The Emirati sponsor of two Dubai-based estate agencies that have scammed potentially thousands of landlords of up to Dh80 million said he is "not at fault" in the matter.

Hareb Al Neaimi has spoken out for the first time about the scam involving* Marks Falcon Real Estate and FHS Properties*. He said he was unaware of what was going on until it was too late. "Everyone knows me. I didn't cheat anyone."

*Thousands of tenants and landlords have been left in limbo* after the two companies' owners, Faisal Sulehri and Muhammad Zubair, fled the country with the rent money, according to insiders.

The Pakistani pair, who handled properties in Dubai Marina, Bur Dubai, International City, Jumeirah Beach Residence, Palm Jumeirah and The Springs, had been accepting one below-market-value cheque from tenants for properties and telling owners that they would give them a higher price in four cheques.

*They ran away with at least half a year's rent for each property involved, leaving landlords with bounced cheques.*

The Real Estate Regulatory Agency (Rera) said it had frozen Marks Falcon's activities and fined the firm over complaints received.

Repeated calls to the Marks Falcon office in Sama Tower, Downtown Dubai, were not answered.

Action has yet to be taken on FHS, though its office has closed.

Mr Al Neaimi, who works for the Dubai immigration department, said on Tuesday that he had tried to cancel the pair's power of attorney but he was not allowed to because the bank required their passports. "How can I give the bank passports when they have left the country?"

Mr Al Neaimi added that the scam had made his life "very difficult" but that he would try to reimburse everyone who had been affected.

He said he had been receiving about 50 calls from landlords every day since the two owners fled.

"There are maybe around 7,000 properties, so this will not be solved in one day. I am trying my best to help this problem," he said. "I just ask people to wait."

A source at the Dubai Department of Criminal Investigation said: "People are opening cases with the police about this scam, but I don't know how many yet." Bur Dubai police station's deputy manager was still collating information.

"I think they have put these men on the wanted list but I need to confirm this," he said.

The scam comes on the back of a Dh6 million con concerning the Saudi owner of Shamyana Entertainment Services, Haitham Al Kouatly, who fled leaving hundreds of landlords and tenants out of pocket. An international arrest warrant has been issued for him.

According to a former employee of Marks Falcon, Mr Sulehri and Mr Zubair have not been seen since September 1.

"They have run away. The sponsor is trying to carry on but it's impossible for him," he said. The employee, who wished to remain anonymous, said an email from Mr Al Neaimi had been sent out to the office staff telling them that they would get their remaining salaries but that they "were told to stop working". He said the owners had fled to Pakistan and Malaysia with "all the money from the accounts".

In a statement, Rera said: "Marks Falcon is licensed in conformity with regulations and has a Dh5 million bank security deposit. Based on the complaint that Rera has received regarding the said company's practises that are in breach of its licensed activities, all the company's activities have been halted and the company has been fined."

The agency urged the public to check the authenticity of real estate company licences via Dubai Land Department's website and said owners must ensure that their contracts are registered on the online Ejari system.

Tenants are now extremely concerned as some landlords are trying to claim their money or their apartment back.

SG rented his apartment in The Greens from FHS almost three months ago but said his landlord was threatening him "to vacate the apartment immediately".

The landlord said he was capable of "kicking him out any day", so SG changed his locks and went to the police to complain.

A British tenant, Brian, who had paid Dh60,000 for his one-bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina, said Rera had confirmed to him Marks Falcon's owner had fled.

Rera told him he would not get evicted as long as he had his legal documents and a signed contract.


----------



## renaldodp (Jul 3, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> This is the MFR Scam...
> 
> And 7000 properties is a huge number, much more than i thought it was...
> 
> ...


As a very junior expat trying to find a place to stay this is very worrying. All you seniors know the ropes, but us newbies....  Can anybody recommend an estate agent here worth their salt and unlikely to scam me?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

renaldodp said:


> As a very junior expat trying to find a place to stay this is very worrying. All you seniors know the ropes, but us newbies....  Can anybody recommend an estate agent here worth their salt and unlikely to scam me?


You should definitely look into the apartment renting thread.. its a HUGE thread, but reading through it will definitely yield results.. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-ulitmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai.html


----------



## renaldodp (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, have worked through about 40 of the pages (skipped some in the middle)  but haven't found any recommendation on agents used by other expats? No forum member an agent? If so please PM me....

Thanks in advance


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

renaldodp said:


> Thanks, have worked through about 40 of the pages (skipped some in the middle)  but haven't found any recommendation on agents used by other expats? No forum member an agent? If so please PM me....
> 
> Thanks in advance


Agents usually work different areas of Dubai. If you post the areas you are looking in, then people might have recommendations for that area.


----------



## renaldodp (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks, am looking in the Green Community, Jebel Ali Village, or any area within reasonable commute to JAFZA. Preferably small (2 Br) villa / ground floor apartment.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn, this sucks. I feel bad for all those people that got swindled by this douchebag...

Again, this comes down to the environment in the UAE. There is no transparency and logic being used in this country, and specifically in the Real Estate market. They are so concerned with hyping up this particular sector which leads to shoddy workmanship and above all else, fraud.

This can all be alleviated by actually using a bit of common sense.... What the UAE needs to do is...
1. Make all builders register the buildings (and corresponding number of units), villa, etc. they are buildings and making available for rent or sale. This should be done with one agency and the information should be made public and available to all.
2. Make all owners register the units they have purchased and designate if the property is to be held for rent or owner occupied. The government should make the registrations between the two seamless and painless, no more bureaucratic bull****.
3. If an owner wants to lease/rent his/her property, then he should register this on a single website that is designed for this purpose. The property should be given to one agent and only one. No more giving the property to multiple agents to see what he/she can get. The agents know the market, they know what the property will fetch. This simple step will stop all these shady people from coming into this industry and setting up shop. It will also allow potential buyers and renters to see multiple properties instead of trying to get the keys from the owner at odd times.
4. Implement agent commission sharing.
5. When the property is ready to be rented or purchased, the agent should be able to provide the additional information required (i.e. owner passports, identification, DEWA bills, etc.)

If they would just make the transaction more transparent then they will see that people will want to invest in the UAE since they can trust their investment in the UAE is free of fraud.

Simple steps, yet they maintain the shady practices thinking that they have to, to make Dubai seem more desirable than it is.... the exact opposite is happening, you are turning buyers away with this crap.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

So the "settlements" in this scam has started going against the tenant; both landlords and tenants were duped, yet looks like the unfortunate tenants will have to bear the brunt...


DUBAI // The emirate's property tribunal has ordered the eviction of at least three tenants duped in the multimillion-dirham Shamyana subletting scam.

*The decision reduced residents to tears but brought relief to landlords, who will soon be able to place their disputed apartments back on the rental marke*t.

The verdict by Dubai Municipality's Rent Committee comes more than a month after hearings began.

The decision is being viewed with trepidation by the hundreds of affected residents who are waiting to hear if they also will have to immediately vacate their apartments.

Interpol has issued a notice for the arrest and extradition of Haitham Al Kouatly, the chief executive of Shamyana Entertainment Services. He fled in August with at least Dh6 million in rent paid to him by tenants, but not passed on to property owners.

*One resident, Tina, a marketing executive, broke down when told by the Rent Committee to pay the landlord for the months when Al Kouatly's cheques had bounced.*

"When they asked me to pay the landlord the back payments, I simply said I could not," she said.

Tina paid Shamyana Dh60,000 to lease a Greens apartment and must now vacate seven months before her contract ends. "I'm glad I was present at the hearing or I would have faced immediate eviction. I memorised the rental law and thought the tenant would be protected, but it was really terrible.

"They told m

They told me my contract was illegal. This got me emotional and I spoke about how I thought Dubai was supposed to be a safe place, that I had lost money too and would have to pay rent all over again."

The committee rejected Tina's request to stay for a month until she found another home, instead giving her just two weeks.

Frank, a tenant who paid Shamyana Dh100,000 for 14 months in a Fairways apartment, was allowed to stay for two months as long as he paid Dh17,500 - current market value - to his landlord.

"I don't see how the Rent Committee has done me a favour," said Frank, who is unemployed and will be moving in with a friend.

"I used all my savings and renewed until December next year. I don't see how it is fair since I have to pay all over again."

The committee's decisions on landlord-tenant disputes are considered binding.

Mohammed Al Sheikh, secretary general of the Rent Committee, said tenants must ask for the title deed and documents when signing a lease, while landlords should find out who they are leasing to.

"People should know the laws of the country they are living in and respect them," he said. "Those who go against the law will be punished. Everybody - tenants and landlords - have a responsibility and should not go into deals without checking."

Lawyers said Shamyana cases were appearing daily before the committee. Some tenants appear with lawyers but most represent themselves. The hearings are conducted in Arabic and a verdict is typically announced after three to four hearings of each case.

Law firm Al Suwaidi & Co has taken 35 cases, and said one of the their clients was served an immediate eviction notice.

*"We asked why should only the tenant lose his money when a crime has happened against him? Also, why not divide the losses 50-50?" asked Ali Al Raeesi, a lawyer with Al Suwaidi.*

"But in most cases, the municipality says it is an illegal contract.

"They say they can try to give tenants more time but this time is not free, they must pay again for using the apartment."

*Landlords were relieved the committee was not swayed by the emotional appeals.*

"The Rent Committee has been clear it will follow the law," said Yusuf Pingar, who appeared before the tribunal after the first quarterly cheque on his apartment bounced.

"Owners are also in deep trouble because we have mortgages to pay.

"This is prime property and tenants should have given their due diligence.

"If the law does not protect owners then who will invest in the real-estate sector?"

Read more: http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-...scam-will-be-forced-to-move-out#ixzz2Br6V0FYw


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yet again landlords greed is rewarded.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

renaldodp said:


> Thanks, am looking in the Green Community, Jebel Ali Village, or any area within reasonable commute to JAFZA. Preferably small (2 Br) villa / ground floor apartment.


I rented through ERE Homes, they were good and a colleague also rented from them. I also found Asteco to be very efficient


----------

